# DAM Quick Standard - Garantieanspruch?



## Dübel (10. Februar 2020)

Ein halbes Jahr Garantie hat DAM 1956 gegeben. So richtig viel Vertrauen hat die Firma wohl nicht in ihre Produkte.
Zum Glück hab ich es von Bamberg nicht so weit nach Würzburg zum Vogel-Peter, bei dem die Rolle am 26.7.56 gekauft wurde. Vielleicht sollte ich dem Inhaber des Ladens, Herrn Röhrig, aber erstmal einen freundlichen Brief schreiben. Sicher kann er mir das Ersatzteil  mit der Nummer 250/53 "Führungsstück" auch einfach bestellen und direkt zu mir nach Hause schicken. Jetzt im Februar ist die Garantie ja gerade erst abgelaufen, vielleicht geht da ja noch was auf Kulanz

Wie lang mag es 1956 wohl gedauert haben, bis die so dringend benötigte Angelrolle wieder voll funktionsfähig war? Hatten die Angelläden Ersatzteile der gängigsten Modelle am Lager? 

Wie lang wird es heute, fast 64 Jahre nach dem Kauf der schönen und so zuverlässigen DAM Quick Standard, dauern, bis ein neues Führungsstück besorgt ist?

Liebe Freunde alten Angelgeräts, hat einer von euch vielleicht das passende Teil oder eine wenig schützenswerte Standard zum Ausschlachten für mich? Ich freue mich auf euere Rückmeldung!


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Februar 2020)

__





						Willkommen beim Angelrollen-Reparatur-Service von Helmut Rieper aus Ihlienworth - Angelrollen-Reparatur-Service...Einmalig im Netz ! Ersatzteile, Spulen, Kurbeln, Federn, DAM, Abu, Cormoran, Shakespeare, Daiwa für Sammler
					

Angelrollen-Reparatur-Service, Ersatzteile, Verkauf, Tausch fürSammler und Liebhaber alter Rollen.



					www.angelrollen-heilemacher.de
				




Ich habe dafür keine Ersatzteile, wenn das Teil nicht aus Guß ist könnte man es schweißen, ansonsten rufe mal beim obrigen Link an, der Helmut ist da ganz firm was er hat.


----------



## Seele (10. Februar 2020)

Man könnte es im CAD modellieren, in 3d drucken und dann abgießen oder aus PA direkt aus dem Druck verwenden. Vermutlich ist es aber recht schnell einfach gefräst so wie es aussieht


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Februar 2020)

Gefräst wäre sicher besser, da dort auch noch die zwei Gewindelöcher zur Übertragung auf die Spulenachse mit dazu gehören, die damit die ganze Spule halten und die Bremskräfte weiterleiten.


----------



## Dübel (10. Februar 2020)

Also, die Reparatur des Teils scheidet aus, da es aus Guss ist. 
Ich habe jetzt mal Helmut Rieper angeschrieben (danke für den Link, @Hecht100+!). Vielleicht hat der ja das Teil oder eine Spenderrolle zum Ausschlachten. Meine anderen beiden Standards laufen, weshalb ich sie ungern als Ersatzteilspender hernehmen möchte.
Das Führungsstück selbst zu replizieren ist natürlich ein sehr ansprechender Gedanke, aber meine CNC wird das wohl nicht mit den nötigen Toleranzen schaffen . Ich bin halt leider Schreiner und kein Metaller ...


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. März 2020)

@Dübel Und wie weit bist du mit einem Ersatzteil gekommen??


----------



## Dübel (6. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Dübel Und wie weit bist du mit einem Ersatzteil gekommen??


Hab von Herrn Rieper das passende Ersatzteil bekommen. Der hat ja echt alles. Ich hab mittlerweile noch andere Sachen bei ihm bestellt.
Mit dem neue Umläufer funktioniert die Rolle wieder einwandfrei. 
Heute Abend geht es ein allerletztes Mal für diese Saison zum erfolglosen Ruttenangeln. Die DAM Standard darf natürlich mit.


----------



## Dübel (6. März 2020)

Die DAM Quick Standard hatte heute ihren letzten Einsatz für diesen Winter. Ab Oktober darf sie dann wieder vergeblich probieren, eine Rutte aus Regnitz oder RMD-Kanal zu kurbeln. 






Heute gab es wie immer keine Rutte. Ein Aal bei Sauwetter Anfang März ist aber auch ein schöner Fang für die alte Rolle.


----------



## degl (6. März 2020)

Aber sicher war der Köder neu....tolle Story  

gruß degl


----------



## Dübel (8. März 2020)

degl schrieb:


> Aber sicher war der Köder neu....tolle Story
> 
> gruß degl


Naja, der Tauwurm war ziemlich dick. Ganz neu kann er nicht gewesen sein


----------

